# who can this be?



## get (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi:

Took some time watching these tenants in my plants, it is probably an issue that was treated a thousand times, but I'm not 100% sure of what can be. If they are bad ... what treatment is best?
Is hard take pics...with the movil:











Take another question, in some phrags have like nematodes or translucent worms left in the irrigation water. Affecting roots or safe?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 6, 2015)

It's rather blurry, but it looks like some kind of small beetle?
How big is it? 
Do you see them eat or damage your plants?
If not, no need to worry. 
Observe them and see what they do on the plants. 

Regarding the second question, I think those worms might be fungus gnat larvae. They don't really hurt plants. They may nibble on some roots but as far as I know, they mostly eat the dead plant material.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

If the insects in the picture are harming your plants then you should see some sort of evidence of damage to the leaves in which case you would need to use an insecticide or a miticide.
Thrip larvae looks like translucent worms.

In both cases the 'tenants' are there for a reason. Either to feed on your plants or on something else that may be feeding on your plants.


----------



## troy (Jul 7, 2015)

A scale?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Not scale they have legs. Hard to tell what they are since we have nothing to compare for size. Kill them anyway! :evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Not scale they have legs. Hard to tell what they are since we have nothing to compare for size. Kill them anyway! :evil:



Actually, scales do have legs... but we cannot see them on adults unless we take a look under the "shell". But the young scales have legs but are very very small... Impossible to shoot with a movil.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2015)

Difficult to see how many legs they have on the picture... If they have 6 legs and 2 antennae, it is an insect... not a mite. If so, could be a dark aphid (because of the pear shape...) but I cannot be sure.


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jul 7, 2015)

Could not see


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Could even be a baby cricket!


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like a damned tick to me. This time of year everything looks like a tick to me.


----------



## get (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello!

To thanks to all for your replies!

The littles "crickets" are about 1mm. I dont see any damage cause for them (i think).
Erythrone, yes they have 6 legs and 2 antens, a insect. But not a dark aphid.
When i have more time i try to take more pics wit the camera.

For now, is better not make treatment...i dont like nothing kill crikets..haha!

Thanks, again to all.


----------



## Stone (Jul 8, 2015)

get said:


> > For now, is better not make treatment...i dont like nothing kill crikets..haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2015)

Overkill!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

Fungus gnats aren't harmless, and they can introduce disease into the roots and stem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, fungus gnats and thrips can do damage!


----------



## fredslady (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol


----------

